# Deutsche Börse Photography Prize - 5 April - 1 May 2011 - 35 Marylebone Road NW1



## editor (Apr 5, 2011)

With the Photographers’ Gallery out of action, it's being hosted at Ambika P3 this year.



> For this year only the Prize will be exhibited at Ambika P3 at the University of Westminster. Now in its 15th year, The Photographers’ Gallery’s annual prize of £30,000 rewards a living photographer, of any nationality, who has made the most significant contribution to photography in Europe, between 1 October 2009 and 30 September 2010.
> 
> The four shortlisted artists are Thomas Demand, Roe Ethridge, Jim Goldberg, and Elad Lassry.
> 
> ...



Here's the details:
Deutsche Börse Photography Prize 2011
5 April - 1 May 2011

Ambika P3 at the University of Westminster
35 Marylebone Road, NW1 5LS.
Nearest tube Baker Street

Free Admission

Open Daily 11.00 - 18.00
Late night Thursdays until 20.00

Pop-up Cafe from Bean About Town
Open daily until 18.00, serving hot and cold drinks and cakes

http://www.photonet.org.uk/


----------



## Belushi (Apr 5, 2011)

Will pop along, maybe on one ofthe numerous bank holidays we've got coming up.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wicked, my dad works at the uni. westminster, ill go along and see that, then he can take me out for lunch


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2011)

I really miss the Photographers Gallery.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 5, 2011)

editor said:


> I really miss the Photographers Gallery.


 
Fear not! It will be back!!

Ever been to the aop gallery? That's a nice little photogallery


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Fear not! It will be back!!


Not with the same, friendly cafe staff though


----------



## sim667 (Apr 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Not with the same, friendly cafe staff though


 
This is true, they did have a nice cafe. Awesome cakes.


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 5, 2011)

Is the bloke who has been running the cafe for years definitely not returning then?


----------

